# Spiked Hobnail Poison



## Jim (Sep 14, 2005)

Here is one of my favorites, my Davis and Geck poison. Beautiful deep cobalt with lots of spiked hobnails. Sadly, it has two repaired chips and one nicked hobnail. The bright side is that it still looks pretty good and I didn't have to fork out the $800+ that perfect ones go for. Mine is a corker, but they also came in screw cap form. There aren't many of either type around, so I'm happy to have this one. Enjoy!


----------



## Jim (Sep 14, 2005)

Sorry, had some file size problems []  Here it is.


----------



## ronvae (Sep 24, 2005)

Nice!


----------

